# Living in Hefei city in Anhui province



## sezzie

My brother and his girlfriend are leaving south Africa next week to go teach English in Hefei city. They don't know anything about their city pretty much. I would appreciate it if you know anything about the city (or live there yourself) in terms of: gym, decent supermarket names, good western restaurants, common mode of transport, cinemas, places to hang out, where to buy "big size" western clothes etc! Also any tips on what they should bring with them from Sa? Aaaannnnd anything else u think they should know about? They first have training in beijing then move to hefei. Thanks so much for taking the time to help out fellow expats


----------



## kaibo888

*Hefei is okay*



sezzie said:


> teach English in Hefei city


I have lived here for 4.5 years.

Any city you go to in China just search the city name with an expat tag. 

Hefei + expat + . com -- will get you to our website. 

I can't post a URL yet.

Everything you need and more is here.


----------



## kimakier

I too have a job offer in Hefei as well as Qiqihar. I am searching for other members who can give me insight into them both so I can make a sound decision. I will be traveling there this month to do research on the schools and area's. Please give any advice you can, much appreciated


----------



## kaibo888

*Hefei*



kimakier said:


> I too have a job offer in Hefei as well as Qiqihar. I am searching for other members who can give me insight into them both so I can make a sound decision. I will be traveling there this month to do research on the schools and area's. Please give any advice you can, much appreciated



Contact Mike at the local website linked as an expat site.

Get my number from him and call me when you get to Hefei. I have been here for 5 years.

I am employing teachers. You need a BA or equivalent.


----------



## kaibo888

*...*

I looked at Qiqihar - an unusual place in the frigid winter zone. It is very cold up there in winter. It looks like an interesting place as it is not mainstream. If you want winter snow and ice a good choice.

Hefei on the other hand is more mainstream and is only 3 hrs by train from Shanghai. It has everything you need and the environment is reasonable. There are many places of interest and enough foreigners here to interact with if you so desire. Living here is easy; the pace of life, the flow of traffic, the cost of living etc., all are easily negotiated. We usually only get a small amount of snow 2-3 times a season. Summer is quite warm but humid. It is a good city to get around in on an e-bike because there are not too many hills. People are friendly and as an education city there are young people everywhere. Shopping is quite good as well. All in all, it is a good choice to make the break in China for foreigners wishing to experience the far east.


----------



## Kevin1Kanode

Anhui is one of the poor provinces in China but the food is good there. Hefei is capital city of Anhui i believe. People there are quite nice.


----------



## kaibo888

*...*

Anhui like many provinces is developing rapidly. International Metro group, from Germany, has linked alongside Star Farm produce; with Anhui as a central base. Automotive industries and high tech industries also thrive here. It is in proximity to the vast riches of East China - Shanghai, Nanjing, etc. Therefore, it has a thriving economy as those regions expand operations. The capital of Hefei has developed considerably over the last 5 years.


----------



## Cafrica

*Anhui*

I am receiving emails in reference to teaching in Anhui, China. I would like to know what to look for in an agency/school. Also, what is an acceptable offer?



QUOTE=kaibo888;757248]Contact Mike at the local website linked as an expat site.

Get my number from him and call me when you get to Hefei. I have been here for 5 years.

I am employing teachers. You need a BA or equivalent.[/QUOTE]


----------



## shikejian

Very late, maybe? I found Hefei boring. The Revolutionary Bar (?) has good live music. One truly decent shopping area/experience--unless you are fashionista. What's most important, though, is where you are teaching and reading between the lines. 
shikejian


----------

